# Lobster?!



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

How do these have to be kept?

I mean like proper big sea ones?!

Went to fish market today and saw all these crabs and lobsters (alive) and they were being thrown around as if they were stones or summat (very larg stones that is)

So I was just wandering how lobsters can be kept cos i might be able to rescue one from there :flrt:

I know they need a perspex type tank as they damage glass and stuff, but do they need to be in proper marine tank set up conditions?

Thanks!

xx


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

very cold saltwater. very clean. big filtration.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

How big roughly?

As I can custom make a perspex tank as my step-dad works with the stuff, And what filtration etc would i need?

(Not very clued up on my marines yet lol!)

x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well firstly... you'd need a chiller... they are expensive. then a very large filter say for a 75 gallon tank or more. also a big protein skimmer... it's not really worth it.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes it is worth it ^^

I'm a big animal person and nothing isn't worth it ^^

If I could i'd buy all the crabbies and lobsters and put them back to sea
the lobster nearly made me cry though cos it was all looking around confused, I wanted to hug it!

Haha!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i know someone who converted a fridge to use as a chiller for a coldwater marine tank

:lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow!!!! Thats amazing :O

Very clever!!!

That wasnt sarcasm by the way lol!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i know someone who converted a fridge to use as a chiller for a coldwater marine tank
> 
> :lol2:


 yep! that's a good way of saving money....


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

not to be a pain i the rear end or anything but lobster does taste good!!!
If you want to rescue one of them just remember what happened to homer simpson.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't watch the simpsons so I wouldn't know lol,
And i'm sure they do ^^

It doesn't bother me if they are being treated good.

But the woman was just throwing them all around and putting the crabs upside down and just chucking them ontop of each other and she shoved the lobster down a little space and kept forcing it down (even though there was no room) untill it couldnt move!

I wanted to slap her!

Really hard with the macrel from the other stall!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Surely, if you buy one, you are only making things worse, as more will be bought?

And yes: very large tank, marine water, skimmer, mechanical and biological filtration (couple of externals or something similar), and then... the chiller. When I last priced these up, they were something like £500 for about 100 litres... and you'll need a wee bit more than 100l. Still seem worth doing?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> I don't watch the simpsons so I wouldn't know lol,
> And i'm sure they do ^^
> 
> It doesn't bother me if they are being treated good.
> ...


:lol2::lol2: yeah i know what you mean, fish slap the b:censor:h
the problem is that fish and seafood in general have even less rights than other animals. their rights are virually non-existent.
it would be better if more focus was on what these creatures went through before being brought to the table.
most posh diners insist on lobster being alive right before its thrown into the pot of boiling water which to my mind is cruel as you can sometimes hear the shell crack with the heat so you can only imagine the pain they are in.
why not start e-mailing some animal activist groups and ask if they can draw more attention to our water dwelling food sources and their suffering.
taking on a lobster might not be the best course of action for you and maybe not practicle and there will just be another crate load up for sale the very day.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes it does ^^

And it wouldn't matter if I bought one or not, it's still going to be bought at the end of the day, and i'd rather it be safe and not be eaten lol xd

Obviously id need to do abit of saving hahaha, but i work in a pet shop and should be able to get discount on some of those things so might come to less than that.

Price isnt really a problem when it comes to my animals as all my money is spent on is my animals haha

I prob won't be doing this for a while yet anyway as I need to up grade some of the reptiles first.

But one day i'd like to rescue a lobster from that horrible woman at the stall


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

you buying a lobster = business getting money = business catching more lobsters.

Kinda pointless. If you hate the way they're treated (like i do) then start a petition or something. : victory:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

This is true, And I agree it's very cruel, But I doubt I could do much against posh people with lots of money.

It's a shame that they can't farm these things instead of just catching them.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I might actually!

That's a very good idea lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> I think I might actually!
> 
> That's a very good idea lol


Check the government website for petitions (petitions.pm.gov.uk) first... and have a gander. 

I still think it seems a waste of money to be getting one you know :whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it gets lonley here at the top of the food chain doesn't it?:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Bradders100 said:


> This is true, And I agree it's very cruel, But I doubt I could do much against posh people with lots of money.
> 
> It's a shame that they can't farm these things instead of just catching them.


To some extent they DO "farm" them. 

As far as it goes... do you think it's cruel to feed insects to lizards? Same quantity of brains there.

Did you think to ask the woman at the stall if she'd considered that she was handling living things and maybe could she be a little more gentle with them?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> not to be a pain i the rear end or anything but lobster does taste good!!!
> If you want to rescue one of them just remember what happened to homer simpson.


 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> To some extent they DO "farm" them.
> 
> As far as it goes... do you think it's cruel to feed insects to lizards? Same quantity of brains there.
> 
> Did you think to ask the woman at the stall if she'd considered that she was handling living things and maybe could she be a little more gentle with them?


A man and a woman came over, the man asked the lady if the crabs n the lobster was alive, the lady proceeded to pick up about three crabs, turn them upside down and throw them back on the pile to they wriggled, the woman with the man said how horrible the lady was and how cruel, the lady just turned to her co-worker and laughed sarcastically 'Ha, I'm being 'cruel' to em, stupid people', so no I think she pretty much knew that they were living things...

Plus, Insects breed faster and to be fair, prob's treated better, fair enough they might get dropped in the boxes a couple of times >_>

im not saying catching them to eat is wrong, just the way the woman was treating them!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, I agree with you about the woman there - just because you intend to eat something doesn't mean you should cause it pain, stress or fear unnecessarily. She could have demonstrated they were alive by simply picking one up and showing the movement of the legs.

I wouldn't have thought livefood insects ARE treated better to be honest.


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Strangely I had a customer on the phone at work a few weeks ago asking about setting up a tank to keep lobsters/crabs alive at home so he could pick out a fresh one in the evening to eat.

He seemed rather disheartened after I had priced the set up up for over £1200.

To be honest I think a lobster thats had the sea to swim in all it's life would prefer to be eaten than put into a tank that will more than likely be too small.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 4, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> Went to fish market today and saw all these crabs and lobsters (alive) and they were being thrown around as if they were stones or summat (very larg stones that is)


they are kept alive so i can see which ones look the helthiest and therefore better on my plate, every GOOD fish shop will keep them alive. I am unsure as to if they would sell them to you live though?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I like you Bradders:notworthy: I hate seeing this happen too.Its a bit like butchers selling live animals for you to take home and kill yourself.Nasty


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Tomm said:


> they are kept alive so i can see which ones look the helthiest and therefore better on my plate, every GOOD fish shop will keep them alive. I am unsure as to if they would sell them to you live though?


 
I'm not supid, They do supposedly taste better when cooked fresh, I do eat meat etc and its not the point of having the animal killed for food as animals do that to each other everyday anyway.

My point is how the woman was treating them! Thats like saying kids that are up for adoption should be thrown around like toys or something, it's just as bad and cruel.

(fair enough we don't eat kids up for adoption though :|)

My point is, she could have just picked them up to show they were alive, not throwing them around ontop of each other.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

it is sad to see,the thing is most sea food is still alive when it gets to market.it might have just come off the boat.the best thing you can do is just stay away if you find it very upseting.the sad thing is you cant save them all.if you did take one home it could well die on you anyway.

if you do want a marine set up the money will be better spent on a reef tank.most marine fish come from the wild and would need your tlc being so far from home.:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> fair enough we don't eat kids up for adoption though :|


Ohhhhhhhh! That'll be why I was declined as a prospective adoptive parent  I thought she looked at me like I was weird :?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

you mean like the ones like in restuarants? The ones were you pick your own lobtser where your gunna eat it? well i wouldnt go for a setup like theres as there abit too small for a 4 foot long pincing machine....


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

I saw a lobster at a safari park at the weekend. It was by itself in an 7-8 foot tank. It was trying to climb up the glass the whole time we were there. It looked like it had plenty of room but it didn't look very happy. 

I never realised that lobsters aren't all red :blush:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

shelley_draven said:


> I never realised that lobsters aren't all red :blush:


None are red. They turn red when cooked


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Ohhhhhhhh! That'll be why I was declined as a prospective adoptive parent  I thought she looked at me like I was weird :?


HA HA HA !!!

Thats prob why then hahahaha


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Try and convince mom to let me have a marine tank!!!!

I've wanted one for AGES!!!

We've had all but marine and brackish fish tanks and I loooovvveeeee marine fish!

But then again who doesnt?!

I just want a big enough tank for the puffer at work!!!!!

He's such a little darling 

Even though he'd have yer finger off haha!


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> None are red. They turn red when cooked


:blush::blush::blush: Poor lobster!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I too hate the way sea life is treated.

All this talk about rights for chicken, but no concern about sea-life. At least it is changing - Denmark I think have recently introduced sea-life welfare acts that set max/min net diameters and sizes of catch per net to stop fish being crushed in the net. It also comes with hefty fines for cruelty. 

Hopefully other countries will follow suite soon.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree, It would be good if more people got a little consideration and respect for the creatures that were here first!


----------

